# معهد ألماني يحذر من انتقال الأنفلونزا من الإنسان إلى الخنزير  05.05.2009



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2009)

معهد ألماني يحذر من انتقال الأنفلونزا من الإنسان إلى الخنزير  
05.05.2009
 

_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: منع دخول المرضى وغير العاملين إلى أماكن تربية الخنازير للحيلولة دون انتقال العدوى للحيوان_

* دعا معهد ألماني متخصص في علوم الحيوان العاملين في مجال تربية الخنازير إلى توخي الحذر من احتمال انتقال إنفلونزا الخنازير من الإنسان إلى الخنزير، جاء ذلك بعد إعلان السلطات الكندية الإشتباه في ظهور أول حالة عدوى من نوعها.*





​ ​ حذر معهد فريدريش لوفلر الألماني المتخصص في علوم صحة الحيوان، وهو بمثابة المعهد القومي للأبحاث في ألمانيا، من انتقال إنفلونزا الخنازير من الإنسان إلى الخنزير. وفي سياق متّصل صرح رئيس المعهد توماس ميتنلايتر يوم أمس الاثنين(04 مايو /أيار) أن "هناك إجراءات خاصّة ينبغي اتخاذها للحيلولة دون انتقال مثل هذه العدوى إلى الخنازير"، وحذر في حال عدم اتخاذ هذه الإجراءات من أن تصبح الخنازير المصابة مخزنا للفيروس. وأشار ميتنلايتر إلى إمكانية اختلاط الفيروس بفيروسات أخرى مثل إنفلونزا الطّيور والإنسان، مطالبا مربيي الخنازير بالحرص على عدم دخول غير العاملين في الحظائر والمرضى إلى أماكن تربية الخنازير، وقال إنّه لم يتضح حتّى الآن كيف يتصرف فيروس "أيه/إتش وان إن وان" داخل جسم الخنزير.​ ​ *طبخ لحم الخنزير جيدا كإجراء احترازي *​ ​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  ظهور أول حالة لإنتقال الفيروس من الإنسان إلى الخنزير في كندا_  وذكر رئيس المعهد أن لحم الخنزير لا يشكل خطراً كبيراً على من يستهلكه، مبيناً أن تناول لحم الخنزير لا يؤدي إلى انتقال إنفلونزا إلى الإنسان. ونصح ميتنلايتر المواطنين بطبخ لحم الخنزير عدة دقائق عند درجة 72 مئوية قبل تناوله، وذلك كإجراء احترازي يؤدي بالتأكيد إلى قتل أي مسببات محتملة لنقل المرض كالفيروسات والبكتريا. ​ ​ يذكر أن السلطات الكندية كانت قد نهاية الأسبوع الماضي أن أول حالة لانتقال أنفلونزا الخنازير من الإنسان للحيوان صارت مرجحة بدرجة كبيرة. وذكرت أن الخنازير يمكن أن تكون "وعاء اختلاط" تمتزج داخله أنواع عديدة من مسببات الأنفلونزا التي تنتقل إليها عن طريق حيوانات أخرى أو عن طريق الإنسان، مما قد يؤدي إلى تفاعل هذه الأنواع المختلفة مع بعضها داخل أجسام الخنازير لتنشأ أنواع جديدة من الأنفلونزا يمكن أن تصبح أكثر خطورة على الإنسان.​ ​ (ن ع/ د ب ا) ​ تحرير: عبده المخلافي​ ​


----------



## Rosetta (6 مايو 2009)

*مشكور يا كليمو 
ربنا يحمينا من اللي رح يجي بعد هيك ..​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 مايو 2009)

موضوع انفلونزا الخنازير شاغل العالم كله دلوقتى
ربنا يحمينا 
ثانكس يا كليمو​


----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2009)

red rose88

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (7 مايو 2009)

خبر قوي ....وربنا يحمينا ....مرض خطير ....وانشاء الله يجدوا العلماء علاج له قبل أن يودي بالكثيرين ..ميرسي كليمو


----------



## جيلان (7 مايو 2009)

> وذكرت أن الخنازير يمكن أن تكون "وعاء اختلاط" تمتزج داخله أنواع عديدة من مسببات الأنفلونزا التي تنتقل إليها عن طريق حيوانات أخرى أو عن طريق الإنسان،



*يا نهار ابيض
الى يشوف العنوان يقول مش مهم الخنازير بس بجد مشكلة كبيرة دى
انفلونزا الطيور كانت على الاقل مش بتنتقل من واحد لواحد لكن دى كمان من الانسان للخنزير ويا عالم هتتطور لحد فين ربنا يستر
شكرا كليمووو*


----------



## kalimooo (8 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الياس السرياني (8 مايو 2009)

أنا سمعت في إحدى القنوات الالمانية إنه لو حصل واتحد فيروس انفلونزا الطيور
مع انفلونزا الخنزير مع انفلونزا الانسان
هيتشكل منهم أخطر فيروس يمر على البشرية حتى الآن
ربنا يُستر الجميع
شكراً كليمو على الخبر​


----------



## kalimooo (8 مايو 2009)

happy

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (8 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> خبر قوي ....وربنا يحمينا ....مرض خطير ....وانشاء الله يجدوا العلماء علاج له قبل أن يودي بالكثيرين ..ميرسي كليمو



Joyful Song

بشائر خير 

بسمع بالاذاعات

شكرا جزيلا لزيارتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## وليم تل (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على الخبر الهام 
ودمت بود​


----------



## kalimooo (9 مايو 2009)

ما هو كل الخراب من الانسان

هههههههههههههه
شكراا لردك يا جيجي

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (9 مايو 2009)

elias017 قال:


> أنا سمعت في إحدى القنوات الالمانية إنه لو حصل واتحد فيروس انفلونزا الطيور
> مع انفلونزا الخنزير مع انفلونزا الانسان
> هيتشكل منهم أخطر فيروس يمر على البشرية حتى الآن
> ربنا يُستر الجميع
> شكراً كليمو على الخبر​



الله يستر يا الياس

البشر نازلين تخريب

وبعدها بيعلنوا طوارىء ويدورو على لقاحات

شكراا لمرورك الكريم
الرب يباركك


----------



## كوك (9 مايو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه 

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## kalimooo (9 مايو 2009)

وليم تل

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (9 مايو 2009)

كوك

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## المجدلية (12 مايو 2009)

ربنا يحميك يا كليمووووووووووو ويحميناااااا


----------



## zezza (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا كتيييييير يا كليم 
ربنا يستر علينا بجد​


----------



## white rose (12 مايو 2009)

الله يستر يا كليمو

البشرية على كف عفريت

ميرسي لموضوعك


----------



## kalimooo (12 مايو 2009)

Naglaa_y

مرورك نور الصفحة

شكرااااااا لك 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (12 مايو 2009)

zezza

مرورك جميل اختي

شكرااااااا لك

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2009)

white rose

معك حق

شكرااا لمرورك

ربنا يباركك


----------



## لي شربل (13 مايو 2009)

*الرب يباركك كليمو 
ميرسي خي ع ها الموضوع
نحنا واثقين بالرب لانو الطبيب الحقيقي 
والراعي الصالح .
لهيك ما فينا غير ننتظر خلاص الرب لأنو اتََ عن قريب .*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2009)

لي شربل


شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يستر يا كليمو دى كارثه وحلت بينا
ميرسى جداااااااااااا كليمو للموضوع​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

كيريا


اكيد كارثة

انما ليها حل

شكرا كيريا


----------

